

Most Google users only look at the first three results - slapshot
http://www.reputationdefenderblog.com/2008/06/16/the-short-attention-span-of-web-searchers-most-never-read-past-3-results/

======
Retric
_The top 3 Google results get 79% of all clicks. The remaining 7 results share
just 21% of the clicks. In other words, more than three quarters of Google
users never click past the first three results._

This is wrong. What the average user does 100% of the time is not the same as
the average case. I click on the first 3 links around ~75% of the time but
sometimes I go the third page.

------
noelchurchill
Interesting how it is better to be at the bottom of the page than the middle.

Also, people clicking the first result isn't necessarily due to short
attention spans, but instead because the first result is what they're looking
for. This is more of a testament to Google.

